# Win XP (Program Name).exe...Bad Image Error



## tmaher68 (Mar 28, 2005)

Everytime I open a program I get a bad image error for that program and for every program it opens I get the following message, the program opens fine after I click ok......

The application or DLL C:\WINDOWS\system32\w8c6s4xcm66s.dll is not a valid Windows image. Please check this against your installtion diskette.

Any one know why I keep getting this?


----------



## Herk (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi tmaher68

that is not a legit file.

If you haven't already, download, install, update immediately, then run AdawareSE. Make sure to customize the settings in Ad-aware for better scan results. 

Then download, install, update immediately Spybot S&D. 

Have each fix whatever problems they may find.

Next, run an online virus scan at *TrendMicro* or *RAV Antivirus.*
Please select the autoclean option when using Trend Micro.

Then get HijackThis . This program will help us determine if there are any spyware/malware on your computer. Run the scan, save the log, but *do not* fix anything yet. Many files it finds are harmless, and required for your system to operate.

Post your log in a *new thread* in the HijackThis Log Help forum. This our dedicated spyware/virus forum. One of the expert analysts there will look over your log and assist you. Please include a brief description of the problem you are having and what you have done to fix it so far.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

I think your system may be infected, follow these instructions


Scan your pc with one of these free online scanners:
*Panda ActiveScan*  
*RAV AntiVirus*
*Housecall*. Be sure to put a check the box beside AutoClean.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Download / Install / Update / and Run: 
*Adaware SE * check for any updates before running it. 
Get the plug-in for fixing VX2 variants. You can download it at this *SITE*
To run this tool, install to the hard drive, then open Ad-aware->Add-ons and select VX2 Cleaner. Then click Run Tool and OK to start it. If it's clean, it will say Status System Clean. Otherwise, you will have to click on the Clean button to remove the VX2 infection.

Download and install *Spybot S&D* . Run Spybot and click on the 'Search for Updates' button. Install any updates that are available. Next click on the 'Check for Problems' button. Let it run the scan. If it finds something, check all those in RED and hit the *Fix Selected Problems* button. Exit Spybot. If you keep getting the DSO Exploit entries, even after you updated Windows and fixed them, then download the  *Spybot DSO Exploit Fix* and install it over the current Spybot installation.


Also 
Download and install: *HiJackThis*. 

*(Always create a Folder for HiJackThis anywhere but your Temp/Temporary Internet Folders or Desktop. A good place to make a folder would be in My Documents, as this is where it will save the backup files needed if there's a problem.)* 

Then doubleclick HijackThis.exe, and hit "Do A System Scan And Save Log". Make sure all Windows and Browsers are closed.
When the scan is finished, best to save your text file in the same folder as where you put HiJackthis. 


Create a New Topic and include a fresh HJT log in *HiJackThisLog Help Forum* and Copy/Paste the info from your saved Hijackthis log file into your new topic. 

A Moderator/ Security Team Expert will give you instructions. 

*
***DO NOT TRY TO FIX ANYTHING, MAJOR DAMAGE CAN BE DONE TO YOUR SYSTEM IF THIS TOOL IS USED INCORRECTLY, PLEASE WAIT FOR AN ANALYST/MODERATOR TO GIVE YOU INSTRUCTIONS*** *

*Always* describe your problem and any programs you have used to try to resolve your issue. Your description can go a long way to solving/repairing your particular issue.


EDIT*
Sorry Herk, you beat me to it :laugh:


----------



## Riskyone101 (Oct 22, 2008)

Hello and Welcome to TSF,

Leekwonyoun15 you do not post these logs here.
You also dont hijack someonelse`s thread either.
I will request for your thread to be moved.

Report here:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f50...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html

Please read “Virus/Trojan/Spyware Removal Help “ and follow the instructions
very carefully; then, post all the requested logs and information in the Virus Help Forum
Please ensure that you create a new thread in the Virus Help Forum; not back here in this one.
Please be patient, as the Security Team Analysts are usually very busy; one of them will 
answer your request as soon as they can.


----------

